# steering angle



## 91RMKS13 (Jan 22, 2005)

i was wondering how i could increase my cars steering angle while decreasing the input needed at the steering wheel


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

If you dont already have Hicas, the HICAS rack will work to give you a lower ratio

the non-HICAS steering rack's ratio is 17.1:1
the HICAS ratio is 14.9:1.


----------



## 91RMKS13 (Jan 22, 2005)

bobstaxi said:


> If you dont already have Hicas, the HICAS rack will work to give you a lower ratio
> 
> the non-HICAS steering rack's ratio is 17.1:1
> the HICAS ratio is 14.9:1.


 i have hicas. no wait i have SUPER hicas! :thumbup:


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

91RMKS13 said:


> i have hicas. no wait i have SUPER hicas! :thumbup:


*SUPER* H.I.C.A.S. for the People!
So that is why my Car has such quick steering! YAY!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

add more castor? whiteline castor adjustment kit will do this, improves turn in.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Joel said:


> add more castor? whiteline castor adjustment kit will do this, improves turn in.


Would you have to get the Car re-aligned after adding Castor?
I'm lost there!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Would you have to get the Car re-aligned after adding Castor?
> I'm lost there!


Increasing castor angle is a realignment, and should only be done at a laser-alignment equiped specialized alignment shop. I wouldn't F* with castor if I were you... Just decrease steering wheel radius to increase mechanical advantage. Momo time!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Increasing castor angle is a realignment, and should only be done at a laser-alignment equiped specialized alignment shop. I wouldn't F* with castor if I were you... Just decrease steering wheel radius to increase mechanical advantage. Momo time!


Yeah, that would make steering quicker, but I personally like the stock 240 Steering wheel, I find it perfect! :cheers:


----------



## 91RMKS13 (Jan 22, 2005)

DaCheat said:


> Yeah, that would make steering quicker, but I personally like the stock 240 Steering wheel, I find it perfect! :cheers:


I want an s15 steering wheel. Any clue were i could get one of them?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

91RMKS13 said:


> I want an s15 steering wheel. Any clue were i could get one of them?


im sure joel knows where to get a few


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

S15 steering wheels are hard to find. Unlike S13's, the S15 is not a car from which many parts come, because of three reasons:
1) Because of the lack of applicability of the Japanese 10-year old car laws (the same laws that make S13 parts so readily available to us in America), no pressure is placed on Japanese S15 owners to buy a newer car. This means that very, very rarely is an S15 parted out.
2) When an S15 is parted out, parts like the steering wheel, seats, engine, transmission, projectors, etc. are quickly snatched up by buyers in Japan, so few of these parts make it to America. 
3) The S15 is still a relatively new car, not owned often by young punks like myself. Demographically speaking, the S15 is often owned by a slightly older bracket of Japanese people, who are statistically a lot less likely to total their cars. This means that parts like the steering wheel, etc. are not often listed on the market. And when they are sold, option 2 often comes into play. 

If you really really want to find an S15 steering wheel, I would just check EBay. I saw one on there this week for just $325.
Personally, I don't think it's worth it one bit. Just get one of the sportier Nismo knock-off steering wheels with hub for like $100.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

btw what is the difference between hicas and super hicas? im just curious now


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> btw what is the difference between hicas and super hicas? im just curious now


hello?? anyone gonna comment on this one?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> hello?? anyone gonna comment on this one?


Super HICAS = HICAS
As far as I know they are the same thing...
Just short terms! :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah right! HICAS is for losers. All the cool people have _Super-HICAS._ 
Just kidding, they're the same.


----------



## 91RMKS13 (Jan 22, 2005)

yea saying i have SUPER hicas makes me feel special. I wonder how superman feels when he says "i SUPERman". i wouldnt be as kool if he just said hi im man. :thumbup:


----------

